
Original Elite on the BBC B - Computerphile - Dekku
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owz7XExO-Wk
======
lesslaw
So many hours spent in space. I still have mine too.

[http://www.proweb.co.uk/~matt/Elite.jpg](http://www.proweb.co.uk/~matt/Elite.jpg)

